# Mainstream And Extended Support Dates For Windows XP, Vista, 7



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Microsoft has confirmed that it will provide mainstream and extended support until these dates:

April 18, 2014 (Windows XP)

April 11, 2017 (Windows Vista)

January 14, 2020 (Windows 7)

Users must have the current service pack installed in order to receive regular updates.

If you want to read about life cycle and support information for Windows and other Microsoft products, you can do it here.

-------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Note just to clarifiy that all of the above are extended support dates only. 

Mainstream support has ended for XP (April 14, 2009)

and will end for the others on:

Vista - April 10, 2012
Windows 7 - January 13, 2015


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yep. I guess I should've titled and worded it just a little differently. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Doug Vitale (Jan 27, 2005)

flavallee said:


> Microsoft has confirmed that it will provide mainstream and extended support until these dates:
> 
> April 18, 2014 (Windows XP)
> 
> ...


If Windows XP is going to be 11 years old in September and it is still widely used, I predict that IT professionals are going to be supporting Windows 7 for a long, long time (especially with the UI changes that Microsoft is planning for Windows 8 and beyond). The much more capable hardware that has been shipping with Windows 7 is going to age a lot better than the hardware that was available when Windows XP was shipping in the early 2000's, too.


----------

